# Poor baby rats



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I know better than to get on craigslist. This person is giving away 8 baby rats 4 weeks old to be feeders or pets. I know snakes have to eat but seriously those babies are young and it makes me sad to see ads like this.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I hope thy go to good homes for pets not feeders


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

I saw one like that a couple days ago. Its so hard to restrain from getting them. I stopped looking for rat things online because of it now. I found a lot like that and some where they show pictures of what the pet rats they're getting rid of have been living in and its just awful. Rats need space. Why can't everyone just treat rats better?


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I emailed the person and they said some had just claimed them before me. What?!? The only way you adopt 8 rats at once is if you are using them for food. I am trying to find out more poor things.


----------

